# Magister MMD A



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this grinder? From the pics i've seen it looks like a rebadged Super jolly. Is it?

if not, is it comparable in quality to a super jolly?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

magister, use Mazzer grinders and rebadge them, is it dark grey?


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> magister, use Mazzer grinders and rebadge them, is it dark grey?


Yes. It was this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magister-M-MD-A-Coffee-Grinder-/291519258080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dfe6dde0&nma=true&si=U1ByvWotY%252FvqzRa7oWU3tPONoIE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I was tempted to give him a cheeky offer seeing as its failed to sell twice.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That's an SJ, re-badged by the looks.


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Thought so. Thanks for confirming


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MagnumProject said:


> Yes. It was this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magister-M-MD-A-Coffee-Grinder-/291519258080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dfe6dde0&nma=true&si=U1ByvWotY%252FvqzRa7oWU3tPONoIE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I was tempted to give him a cheeky offer seeing as its failed to sell twice.


was trying to be subtle, best get in quick now as it is a very well priced sj! and folk on here will snap it up


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> was trying to be subtle, best get in quick now as it is a very well priced sj! and folk on here will snap it up


Bidding ended on this about an hour ago (think they might have withdrawn it if they had lots of pm's). Wouldn't be surprised if it gets relisted at a higher price.


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Bidding ended on this about an hour ago (think they might have withdrawn it if they had lots of pm's). Wouldn't be surprised if it gets relisted at a higher price.


The one I was watching ended on 27th July and didn't see it relisted again ... Unless i missed it. But you are probably right about him having a few PMs now!


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> was trying to be subtle, best get in quick now as it is a very well priced sj! and folk on here will snap it up


Ah, your subtlety went right over my head! Thanks though. I was going to mention it on the ebay/auction section in case anyone else wanted it, but wasn't sure enough that it was an SJ. I cant really afford it at the moment anyway so if anyone else wants to see if he's still got it, go ahead if you havent already.


----------



## peld (Jul 30, 2014)

I realise this is an old thread, but thought I would bump for informational purposes.

After missing out on an SJ on ebay recently (which went for £280) I did a quick local search on gumtree for grinders. After flicking through some cafe clear outs I came across this : https://www.gumtree.com/p/restaurant-catering-equipment/Catering-equipment-/1213785058 . As you can see it looked like an SJ but the seller said it was a Magister after I PM'ed him.

I thought he was just confused with the espresso machine (which you can see does say Magister), so last night I went to look and bought it. It is indeed labelled a Magister, but all you need to do is take the burrs off to see it is all labelled Mazzer, and is clearly a super jolly at that. (FYI it was in great condition, burrs look really new, very smooth operation, paintwork perfect. Just needs a good strip down and clean.)

£160 bargain


----------

